# Might Be A Silly Question



## Usal1023 (Mar 30, 2011)

Silly question can you put tube bands on any slingshot? I made these and was just curious if I have to do something different to them to be able to use tube bands if I wanted to. I am new to making of slingshots and bands and any tip would be very helpful. Also I am getting a lot of fork stikes when I hold my shooter vertical. This feels a little unnatural to me but if I turn it to the side and shoot "gangsta" style I don't have that much of a problem. I do twist the pouch 90* which I thought would solve that problem?? Hmmm. Like I said still very new to the pocket shooters and I am not going to give up on them they are fun to make and shoot. When I'm not getting fork and thumb strikes. LOL Any help/tips would be great. ( I attached a pic. of the ones I made)
Thanks
God Bless and be safe


----------



## Usal1023 (Mar 30, 2011)

sorry I goofed and didn't post pic on first one sorry


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

Here is a good method you might want to take a look at, at attaching tubes to that style of slingshot?

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/10659-quick-mj-tubes-tutorial/


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

You can put pretty much any kind of bands on any slingshot.
If you like holding the slingshot "gangsta" then do it! Don't worry about how anybody else shoots. I can't hit anything besides my hand when I hold vertical, either.


----------



## Usal1023 (Mar 30, 2011)

Yep "gangsta" style just feels more comfortable and I am getting better with these little pocket shooters. Also turning my pouch 90* really helps.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Practice and have fun!


----------



## Usal1023 (Mar 30, 2011)

Any one know where to get the 1745 and 1842 tubing? Would like to give that a shot for making bands?


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

​


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Usal1023 said:


> Any one know where to get the 1745 and 1842 tubing? Would like to give that a shot for making bands?


I have no idea what is going on but my computer is going crazy. You can get tubing from dankung.com or trulytexas.com tubing comes from the same place but truly texas ships faster.


----------



## Usal1023 (Mar 30, 2011)

Thank you I will try that


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Usal1023 said:


> Any one know where to get the 1745 and 1842 tubing? Would like to give that a shot for making bands?


You can get it from Dankung

http://www.dankung.com/emart/rubber-tubingband-for-slingshot-c-71.html?zenid=f3nb99vaufl7eg7f0211r4b197

or if you are in a hurry, from Truly Texas

http://trulytexas.com/extreme-slingshots.html

I just received 20 meters of 1842 from Dankung. It took about three weeks and cost $14.00.


----------

